# SIBO and milk?



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

can people with sibo GENERALLY tolerate milk? is lactose free milk any better? what about yogurt? I bought some smart balance fat free lactose free milk last night... i drank a little before bed and i am waiting to see how it was tolerated... i tested negative for lactose intolerance so would there be a difference in the regular fat free and lactose free?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As far as I know, I do not have SIBO and I am definitely not LI; but when my D was active all milk products were hell on my system, whether they were high in lactose or not. I think you will just have to use the trial and error system. If it goes through ok, then you presumably have a sensitivity to lactose. If not, have you given the soy or rice products a try? Soy milk was a real life saver for me at that time.Mark


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

If your gut is challenged then dairy can be tricky...full stop. Yoghurt should be easier to digest as the cultures help break it down, alternately you could try a digestive enzyme with it.I am lactose intolerant, the sure fire way to know is by colonoscopy, I had the breath test and it failed even though they can see i am lactose intolerant....they can see the undigested lactose in the bowel. If you are uncertain, try laking lactase supplement with milk.... thats what i do and it is a complete fix for the lactose intolerance.otherwise try rice milk, almond milk, soy milk etc. What could happen with sibo is the bacteria go nuts when given the various sugars etc in milk and thrive....especially lactose, lactose free milk and plant based 'milks' dont contain lactose, anything that is in the room temperature grocery milk section of the supermarket is liekly to be easier to digest.


----------

